# 사랑하지 않을께



## nizg9

Could you translate this for me, please? I'm not even learning this language but I must known what this means. please


----------



## couch_potato

'사랑하지 않을께 '  can be translated into 
'I would not love you(because you don't want that)'


----------



## nizg9

thanks.....


----------

